# New DIY hides



## AReaHerps (Apr 13, 2012)

I've been lurking for a while but I wanted to at least contribute a little bit. I normally make my own perches for my arboreal snakes out of torched PVC. I was looking for some inexpensive but cool looking hides for some of my Ts. Here you go. Hope you guys like them. Let me know if you try and like it. 










I have these inside my head 2 pulchripes cages and inside my 3 albopilosum cages. Pics shown are my pulchripes. 

Sent from my Android Tapatalk App!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SamuraiSid (Apr 13, 2012)

...... Are you sure those pics arent of your albopilosum?? I've never seen a juvie pulchripes so I honestly dont know, and not experienced enoguh to say for sure......


 I really like your hides. Simple, cheap and fantastic looking!!!! That second pic looks like chipping or peeling of the first layer of pvc. Does it ever flake off?
Again, truly awesome looking stuff, man. I intend on using this for all my future hides.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SgtSparkles (Apr 13, 2012)

that is so retardedly simple its perfect, whole tube for pokie?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamuraiSid (Apr 13, 2012)

I imagine a whole tube would slightly resemble bamboo, and that would look great and no mold!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AReaHerps (Apr 13, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> ...... Are you sure those pics arent of your albopilosum?? I've never seen a juvie pulchripes so I honestly dont know, and not experienced enoguh to say for sure......
> I really like your hides. Simple, cheap and fantastic looking!!!! That second pic looks like chipping or peeling of the first layer of pvc. Does it ever flake off?
> Again, truly awesome looking stuff, man. I intend on using this for all my future hides.


You made me think way too hard! You're right...these two are in fact albopilosum. Sorry guys. I really should have known. OOPS!
No flaking! Some tips below



SgtSparkles said:


> that is so retardedly simple its perfect, whole tube for pokie?


Haaaa haaaa haaaa!!!  Indeed.  You could definitely do a whole tube but then you would NEVER see it...EVER!  I would say still cut it half and when torching it, it creates extra texture to the plastic which would help it with it's webbing.

Basically here is what I do.
Select PVC size
Cut it in half
Get a tub with some cold water and a rough rag
Quickly torch random areas of the cut pieces
(torch only 1 side at a time otherwise plastic gets too warm and becomes too flexible)
If you want to flex it and create really funky shapes then warm it up and get some pliers and pull/twist
Let them cool and torch the other side
Let them cool
If you want to create multiple "layers" of torching then torch, cool, torch
When you are done with your last torch "layer' then quickly dunk in the tub and start rubbing the pieces with the rag taking off all flakes and burnt pieces.
Dry them and ummmmm...you're done!  As was said...retardedly simple!

---------- Post added 04-13-2012 at 09:03 PM ----------




SamuraiSid said:


> I imagine a whole tube would slightly resemble bamboo, and that would look great and no mold!!!!


Exactly!  No mold...ever!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SamuraiSid (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for this AReaHerp, you've got my head spinning with ideas!

And welcome to AB.


----------



## grayzone (Apr 14, 2012)

should probably point out WEAR A MASK and avoid breathing fumes.... hate to be a buzz kill.... other than that im for it. they look nice, are cheap and mold free, PLUS YA GET TO PLAY WITH FIRE lol what more can a guy ask for???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hydrophyte (Apr 14, 2012)

Be very careful doing that. When burned PVC releases dioxins and furans, which are some of the worst toxins in the whole world. I don't know if very much toxin residue might accumulate on the burned material.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AReaHerps (Apr 14, 2012)

SamuraiSid said:


> Thanks for this AReaHerp, you've got my head spinning with ideas!
> 
> And welcome to AB.


Thanks so much! 

Sent from my Android Tapatalk App!


----------



## AReaHerps (Apr 14, 2012)

hydrophyte said:


> Be very careful doing that. When burned PVC releases dioxins and furans, which are some of the worst toxins in the whole world. I don't know if very much toxin residue might accumulate on the burned material.


Yes. I should have mentioned that all of this should be completed outside. Honestly I assumed it was understood if you're using fire. I know people that have used this method for perches for snakes and other animals for years. I've had mine with my Ts for quite some time. The only time the toxins are released are during the torching process. When the plastic has been cooled, cleaned, and cleaned again all remnants of toxins are gone. 

Sent from my Android Tapatalk App!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## grayzone (Apr 14, 2012)

AReaHerps said:


> Yes. I should have mentioned that all of this should be completed outside. Honestly I assumed it was understood if you're using fire. I know people that have used this method for perches for snakes and other animals for years. I've had mine with my Ts for quite some time. The only time the toxins are released are during the torching process. When the plastic has been cooled, cleaned, and cleaned again all remnants of toxins are gone.
> 
> Sent from my Android Tapatalk App!


youre right with assuming people SHOULD THINK you meant this for an outside project, thats how I TOOK IT... i thought it more suitable to add WEAR A MASK.. outside or not those fumes (also the burnoff and fumes from a torch) CANT BE GOOD for you.. as hydro mentioned..


----------



## cj5y (Apr 19, 2013)

I never thought about this. I've always loved using PVC hides but it looks so darn tacky. This is a great way to give that natural look.


----------



## hoffcass17 (Apr 29, 2013)

Freaking genius! Yay. I was just thinking about redecorating my cages. Now I have a good excuse...


----------



## poisoned (Apr 29, 2013)

grayzone said:


> youre right with assuming people SHOULD THINK you meant this for an outside project, thats how I TOOK IT... i thought it more suitable to add WEAR A MASK.. outside or not those fumes (also the burnoff and fumes from a torch) CANT BE GOOD for you.. as hydro mentioned..


Burnoff and fumes from torch are nothing compared to what comes out of car exhaust system. But I agree, wearing a mask would be safer option, especially because of burning PVC.


----------



## MSpear (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! What an awesome idea! So happy to have a project this weekend!


----------



## theWB (Apr 29, 2013)

Great idea.
Tried it this weekend.


----------



## Heckboy (May 3, 2013)

And I was _just_ looking at some extra chunks of PVC pipe at work today...
I wonder how this would look with black pipe. Probably pretty sharp.
Great post, thank you!


----------



## viper69 (Dec 12, 2013)

This is really cool! I may try this. 

Also, if you wanted to bend it, you can heat up sand, and fill the pipe with sand. Alternatively, to prevent a hollow tube's walls from collapsing against each other, you can fill it with sand, and then warm up the walls.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 20, 2013)

I want to know if anyone has tried doing what the OP has done, and tips beyond what OP mentioned? OP hasn't been here in a year.  Thanks!

---------- Post added 12-20-2013 at 12:47 AM ----------

I want to know if anyone has tried doing what the OP has done, and tips beyond what OP mentioned? OP hasn't been here in a year.  Thanks!


----------



## viper69 (Dec 22, 2013)

No one tried this?


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Dec 24, 2013)

viper69 said:


> No one tried this?


I did this several years back and found that it suits my needs quite well. I used 3 and 4 inch diameter pipe. By far the worst part of the process is trying to make straight cuts while splitting the PVC down the center. Also, I didn't bother browning the pipe...unnecessary for the non-display enclosures for which my PVC pipe hides were used. I merely covered them with substrate. 

My spiders have taken to them quite readily. 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## viper69 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks I was hoping someone had torched them- that's where I had some simple curiosity questions


----------



## viper69 (Jun 14, 2016)

I thought I would bump this thread because I think the OP did a good job. Quite a few people do this for GTP and Amazon Basin Boas.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kymura (Jun 14, 2016)

Think this is brilliant! Seriously thinking about getting a torch and trying this!


----------



## viper69 (Jun 14, 2016)

Kymura said:


> Think this is brilliant! Seriously thinking about getting a torch and trying this!


Post your results if you do. There's a few Youtube videos and other places to see results etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kymura (Jun 14, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Post your results if you do. There's a few Youtube videos and other places to see results etc.


Will do. Won't be this week (bills due) but within the next couple.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## TarantulasWorld (Jun 17, 2016)

Very neat idea. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## viper69 (Dec 12, 2017)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread as there are quite a few new people this past year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mojo288 (Dec 12, 2017)

Thank you, im going to try this with 1.5" pipe for some sling enclosures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 12, 2017)

Mojo288 said:


> Thank you, im going to try this with 1.5" pipe for some sling enclosures.


I had you in mind when I found the bookmark for it. But couldn't remember your SN. Post up some pics of the final product when done. Be nice to see how others turn out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mojo288 (Dec 12, 2017)

Will do


----------

